# why pigeon sometime produce infertile eggs?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I know sometimes birds have infertile eggs for all kinds reason, such as too young, too old, not mate properly etc.

however, normally if a pair could produce fertile eggs, they will continue doing so. 

e.g. some of my fantail can produce fertile eggs, while some need their tail to cut off, sometimes I need to cut the tail of hen, sometime for cock, sometimes for both.

Interestingly,two pairs who had produced fertile eggs recently produce infertile eggs.... esp the second pair, who already had two rounds of chicks, they always have new eggs when the chicks were about 15 days old....

just about the time I had headache about they breeding so fast, I notice the new eggs are infertile


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes pigeons eggs do not get fertilized, it is pretty common, ESP for some breeds like yours who do have thick feathers around the vent, some breeds like jacobins seem to have hit or miss fertility, homers on the other hand seem to fertilize eggs most of the time, but I have had unfertile eggs with them as well. The timing has to be right for the cock to fertilize the egg while it is forming in the hen.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Imagine if every hen lays and every clutch hatches and every hatchling lives and there were no hawks or other bop around, what an ideal situation!!

I guess nature has its own ways of keeping all the creatures in balance


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

My blue bar racing homers just sat their eggs for the 18 days and abandoned them... I cracked one open after she didn't sit for 24hrs and it wasn't fertilized...it happens.


----------

